
Private equity takeover of EMS services around the US with disastrous effects - randycupertino
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/business/dealbook/when-you-dial-911-and-wall-street-answers.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
randycupertino
imo firms whose sole area of expertise is making $ & NOT patient safety
shouldn't be allowed to muscle their way into life-critical services.

My partner worked as a paramedic for both a private company and a county
Fire/EMS service. The private company was run by penny-pinching fraudsters who
couldn't care less about their patients or the public good. If a practice
would make them money and was mostly legal, they would do it. The county
service, on the other hand, was professionally run, and he was privileged to
work there.

I've never heard anyone say good things about private EMS.

